# معجزات ظهورات كلة بالصور الكل يدخل بسرعة فليتمجد اسم الله القدوس



## الانبا ونس (24 يناير 2009)

*انظر غضب الطفل يسوع على وجهة واضح جدا  ​*



















































































*فليتمجد اسم الله القدوس 

يتبع​*​


----------



## الانبا ونس (24 يناير 2009)

*



































فليتمجد اسم الله القدوس ​*


----------



## mero_engel (24 يناير 2009)

*رائع يا مرمر بجد *
*الواحد جسمه اشعر لما قراهم *
*بركه شفاعتهم وصلواتهم تكون معانا جميعا *
*امين*​


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2009)

*فليتمجد اسمه القدوس*
*شكرا الانبا ونس*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 يناير 2009)

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 يناير 2009)

*فليتمجد اسم الرب

ظهورات رائعة جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## Scofield (24 يناير 2009)

*معجزات حلوة عقبالنا كده بمعجزة و ننجح فى الامتحان*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يناير 2009)

*معجزات وظهورات جميله جدا

اول مره اشوفهم

شكرا مرمر​*


----------



## جيلان (24 يناير 2009)

*فلتيمجد اسم الله القدوس
بركة بجد
شكرا يا ونس*


----------



## وليم تل (24 يناير 2009)

الانبا ونس
صورمعبرة عن ظهورات ومعجزات رائعة
فشكرا اختى الغالية على تعب محبتك
ولتكن نعمة رب المجد معك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (25 يناير 2009)

*بسم الصليب

فليتمجد اسم الرب​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2009)

*فعلا يا مرمر فليتمجد اسم رب المجد
المعجزات والظهورات رائعه واكتر من رائعه بركتهم تكون معانا*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 يناير 2009)

*الواااااااحد يفخر انه مسيحى انا فرحانه
ميرسىىىىىىىىىىى مرمر حاجات تفوق العقل انا هفرج ماما واخواتى عليهم ربنا يحفظك
يااحلى مرمر فى الدنيا*


----------



## Aksios (25 يناير 2009)

شكرا الانبا ونس على الصور الجميلة دى
كلها تتحدث على قوة الله القادر على كل شئ

سفر طوبيا 13: 4
فانه فرقكم بين الامم الذين يجهلونه لكي تخبروا بمعجزاته وتعرفوهم ان لا اله قادرا على كل شيء سواه​


----------



## egyptchristian (25 يناير 2009)

ألف شكر على هذا الموضوع الرائع. معجزات معزية جداً. ربنا يعوضك على تعبك.


----------



## loly80 (25 يناير 2009)

شكرا لمحبتك


وانك بعتيلي اللينك الحلو دة


ربنا يعوضك


علي قكرة سيرة انبيا كاراس


كنت هكتبها وخلاص وفجاة انتي سبقتي


حظك احسن بس  انا مبسوطة منو قوي الموضوع بتاعة اللي انتي كنبنية

ربنا يباركك


ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 يناير 2009)

فليتمجد اسم الرب القدوس
جسمي اشعر وانا بقرأها
ميرسي يا مرمر
وربنا يبارك تعبك وخدمتك​


----------



## shamaoun (25 يناير 2009)

ليتمجد اسم يسوع في كل مكان وزمان 
حقيقي ظهورات روعة


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 يناير 2009)

شكرا ياسكرة
وشكرا يابابا يسوع على الظهورات دى​


----------



## الانبا ونس (25 يناير 2009)

loly80 قال:


> شكرا لمحبتك
> 
> 
> وانك بعتيلي اللينك الحلو دة
> ...




*ميرسى يا لولى 

الانبا كاراس دة قديس عظيم

جدا طبعا ميرسى يا قمر وشكرا لزيارتك الغالية ولما تنورى اسيوط ابقى ادى رنة 

هههههههههههههههه
اوعى تنسى ربنا يحميكى ​*


----------



## gigi angel (25 يناير 2009)

الله يا مرمر رائع واكتر من رائع 

مرسى اوى يا قمر بجد تسلم ايدك يا سكرا


----------



## sameh7610 (25 يناير 2009)

*فليتمجد اسم الرب عاليا

ميرسى اووووى مرمر لتعب محبتك​*


----------



## Ferrari (25 يناير 2009)

فليتمجد اسم الرب

مجموعة صور عظيمة جداً وكلها بركة حقيقية

قدوس اسمك يا رب 

شكراً ليكى اختنا العزيزة على الصور والمعجزات الرائعة

سلام الرب يسوع وشفاعة قديسيه تكون معكى ومعنا جميعاً

​


----------



## sony_33 (25 يناير 2009)

بصراحة موضوع فى منتهى الروعة بجد تسلم ايدك
 ربنا معاكى
 وشفاعة صلواتهم تكون معنا جميعا 
امين​


----------



## العجايبي (25 يناير 2009)

*يتمجد اسمه فى وسطنا​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (26 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى لمروركم و لتكون بركة لينا كلنا دايما ​*


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2009)

*ممجد اسم الله القدوس كل حين
مرسي على الصور 
سلام المسيح و شفاعة القديسين تحميكي *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يناير 2009)

*ليتمجد اسم الرب
تسلم ايدك يا مرمر 
فعلا معجزات وصور رائعة​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2009)

*صور جميله بجد
مجهود هايل يا ونس
ربنا يعوض تعبك يا حبيبتى ​*


----------



## فادية (27 يناير 2009)

*صور  رائعة  عزيزتي  *
*ليتمجد  اسم  الرب  القدوس *
*ربنا يبارك  حياتك*​


----------



## الانبا ونس (27 يناير 2009)

*فليتمجد اسم الله القدوس 

و ميرسى للمرور الغالى ​*


----------



## kalimooo (28 يناير 2009)




----------



## أَمَة (30 يناير 2009)

موضوع رائع أنبا ونس
ومجهود كبير 
ويستحق التقييم 
الرب يباركك ويباركنا جميعا 
لنكون مشروع قداسة كما شاء لنا ​


----------



## كاندى (31 يناير 2009)

:big29:بجد صور فوق الرائعه مرمر انابشكرك قوى عليه[ هزت قلبى بامانة; :big29:  
:17_1_34[1]:​


----------



## RAMEZ SAMEH (3 فبراير 2009)

فعلا شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا علي الصور الجامده دي انا فعلا جسمي اشعر لما شفت الصور بركه القديسين فلتكون معنا امين


----------



## SALVATION (18 فبراير 2009)

_تسلم ايدك يا انبا ونس
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## مارى123 (18 فبراير 2009)

بجد مجموعة تحفة


----------



## + بريسكلا + (18 فبراير 2009)

*رااااااااائع يا مرمر
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يبارك حياتك
وليتمجد اسم الرب​*


----------



## hachem2009 (19 فبراير 2009)

*فليتمجد اسم الرب​*


----------



## مريم نعيم (28 فبراير 2009)

لك كل المجد يا الهنا 
ظهورات رائعة ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## candy shop (28 فبراير 2009)

ليتمجد اسمك يارب 

شكراااااااااااااا مرمر 

على المعجزات الراااااااااااااائعه

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## الانبا ونس (1 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى للمرور و ربنا يبارك وينور قلوبكم ​*


----------



## botros_22 (1 مارس 2009)

فليتمجد اسم الرب القدوس
شكرا يا انبا ونس
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير​


----------



## vetaa (2 مارس 2009)

*مبارك اسمك يارب
احنا فى زمن المعجزات

ميرسى يا مرمر
ربنا يعوضك وتستحقى التقييم كمان
*


----------



## ابو اليوس (9 مارس 2009)

معجزات رائعة جدا 
فليتمجد اسم الرب


----------



## kokielpop (9 مارس 2009)

*
فليتمجد اسم الرب

ظهورات رائعة جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك
​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 مارس 2009)

فليتمجد اسم الله القدوس 

ميرررررسى على الصور

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## roka bolbol (25 مارس 2009)

الصور روغه فعلا ياأنبا ونس وربنا يباركلك عليهم


----------



## roka bolbol (25 مارس 2009)

الصور روعه فعلا وشكرا كتير ليكى


----------



## JASUS_12002 (29 مارس 2009)

شكرررراً جزيلاً ودة مشاركة منى وهى موسيقى لحن غولغوثا لفريق دافيد من حفلة باريس


----------



## cross of jesus (29 مارس 2009)

*بجد صور رائعه الجمال

وبركه عظيمه جدددددا

الرب يباركــــــــك​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (7 أبريل 2009)

بجد الف شكر يا اختى
الرب يباركك​


----------



## مسيحية واعتز (8 أبريل 2009)

_ليتمجد اسمه القدوس دائما وابدا ....

شكرا كتيييييييييييييييييير ... الرب يبارك حياتك .....صور رائعه ومعجزات أروع ....​_


----------



## jesus love maro (8 أبريل 2009)

*فليتمجد اسم الرب في قديسيه 

صور جميلة جدا جدا *​


----------



## Maria Salib (13 نوفمبر 2009)

يا ام النور اشفعى لى بنتك المحبه المخلصه بنت المسيح 
اشفعي لى عنده من اجل خلاصى وقبول توبتى
وعمادى
وبركة وشفاعة القديسين والقديسات تكون معانا
فعلا معجزات ربنا لا تنتهى فهى موجوده فى كل وقت


----------



## sameer70 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

verry nice:t9:


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2009)

راائعه جدا

شكرا

 الرب يبارككم


----------



## viva30 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على محبتك وعلى الصور الجميلة


----------



## sameer70 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

الهناقوى وقادر على كل شئ


----------



## جميل كامل (1 ديسمبر 2009)

ليتمجد اسم اللة  الاهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح يارب احفظنا بين يديك يااللة


----------



## سامح روماني2 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

جمــــــــــــــــــــل جدا وليتمجد اسم يسوع المسيح والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## toty sefo (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*جميل قوى ربنا ينفعنا بصلواتهم وبركتهم دايما *​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 ديسمبر 2009)

ممتازة يا بنت الانبا ونس
برافو عليكى 

صور اكتر من رائعة​


----------



## ميرو جوجو (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على المعجزات الجميلة دي ربنا يباركك يا بنت الأنبا ونس​ 
ويعملنا معجزات أحنا كمان​


----------



## sa_love860 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

صور جميلة جدااااااااااا  وشفاعة القديسين معنا امين والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم صلوا من اجلى ومن اجل بيتى


----------



## roka bolbol (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يتمجد فى قديسيه


----------



## coptic servant (26 ديسمبر 2009)

روعة كالعادة


----------



## طحبوش (26 ديسمبر 2009)

رااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## يا رب اعنى (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*فلتيمجد اسم الله القدوس
بركة بجد
شكرا يا ونس*


----------



## ساندور (6 يوليو 2010)

*صور اكثر من رائعة ربنا يبارك فيكم و فى الموقع*


----------



## marianda (10 يوليو 2010)

فليتمجد اسم الرب


----------



## hanysabry (12 يوليو 2010)

فليتمجد اسم الرب​


----------



## مرمرين (4 أبريل 2011)

الله ربى واحد لا شريك له


----------



## روني 10 (5 أبريل 2011)

فليتمجد اسم الله


----------

